# ADF EMERGENCY!!!!! Please Help Please, it's life or death right now.



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

There is something seriously wrong with my ADF. He use to be a very relaxed friendly glutton and the past four days now he hasn't eaten. I have tried everything from his usual bloodworms to pellets to shrimp and he has refused to eat. He has also become horribly skitish and trying to climb out of the tank. I'm really fearful he has that fungus that has been killing ADF's from petshops but I'm not sure and I don't know what to do for him. His skin on his back is looking a little pale and he isn't acting like himself. He darts around the tank, darts to the surface, hasn't eaten no matter what I do, and seems like he is constantly terrified. I tried moving him into a hospital tank but he was throwing himself into the side of the wall so hard I could hear it acrost the room so I moved him back into the big tank with my betta and he hasn't improved. He seems to just get worse and now he is doing the same thing in the big tank. I'm afraid he's going to break his legs doing this or knock himself out and drown. Please help, what is so wrong with him?


----------



## Canuck Fins (Oct 5, 2010)

How frustrating? Have you made any recent changes - temperature change or change of lighting or new cleaners, open a new container of food, anything new around the time his behaviour changed? Is your betta in the same space showing any change in behaviour?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Nothing new and my betta is still the same old. Only change with the betta is when my frog refuses to eat his food Aquarius comes in and cleans it up so now he can't eat tomorrow for fear my betta will get bloat from being a pig. The temp is the same, the water is clean and reading good, he's just spazzing. Has no idea which way is up or down, crashing down into the rocks, slamming his body into the walls. I don't know what to do.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Chystrid Fungus, I think this is what he has. Looking through symptoms I find that he is matching a lot of them especially the trying to climb out of the water, red blotches on legs, not eating, and pale patches on his body that seem like places the fungus might be growing. It does not seem too bad though I read that once they start showing symptoms treatment is bleak. I am still trying to find Lamasil which has been used sucesfully in treating this fungus. Please PLEASE if anyone knows anything about this r have used a remedy that worked, please let me know. I really need a lot of help on this because without help Bilbo Froggins is going to die. This fungus is lethal and left untreated has 100% fatality. Any, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Starting heat treatment on Bilbo though the prognosis is looking grim.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Heat treatment is set to 87 degrees right now and he seems fine but still hasn't eaten anything. I tried brine shrimp twice, bloodworms, HBH frog and tadpole, and beefheart but he hasn't eaten anything I try to give him. How long can a frog survive without eating? How long until I should just consider uthinisation?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Raised water to 89 degrees and it seems to be working, he has now eaten six shrimp and I added a few bloodworms. His apitite has returned and it actually does seem to be killing off spores. Now I have to nuke the tank and figure out what to do with Aquarius as well as Nuke Nix's tank to prevent the 5 gallon from being reinfested.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Well done, Lady Victoria! I'm sorry I can't offer any advice but I commend you for trying so hard -- best of luck to your frog!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Day three of treatment day two of eating. With the water holding at a steady temp of 89 and getting daily cleaning Bilbo is doing great. Yesterday he didn't really eat, only one shrimp but today he sucked up six bloodworms. I'm still very worried for day six to come up. I have no idea what is going to happen and am a little afraid the fungus will somehow survived and come back. I am rather paranoid about reinfecting him so I use gloves when handling his tank and don't do anything related to him after touching, even brushing the outsides of the other two tanks. I wait hours after three hand washings and six rinses before I can touch Bilbo's tank so not to bring spores from the main tank to him. After the six days are up both tanks are being nuked. It won't be fun and I have to throw away ALL my gravel which kind of sucks, I had to throw away my filter and live plants as well and so my once cycled five gallon tank is done for. I'll also have to qt Aquarius for three months in the event his body has spores riding on it. In 3 months without frogs they all die off. This is sooooo much more work than anything I have done but to keep Bilbo alive it's well worth it. I have only had the frog almost three weeks now but he's such a charming guy and both myself and Aquarius enjoy his company. Since his sick tank is near my bed I can fall asleep talking to him and watching him. His nice round belly full of worms just shows me Chystrid Fungus though 90% lethal isn't the end all to every frog and hopefully if this treatment pulls through and does the job other people can use it to save their new friends from the petshop hells. I know one thing, I am never getting another ADF from a petshop ever again. this seems to be a pretty common thing frogs have and though I want Bilbo to have a friend someday I'll be buying my next frog from a breeder. Maybe a little girl for him...or a Frodo Froggins.


----------

